# Грыжа L5-S1 и онемение стопы



## _Марина (4 Фев 2016)

Перевод отчета МРТ: Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Перелом и спондилолистез не выявлены.
- Компрессия левого нервного канала S1, вызванная протрузией диска L5/S1 в центральной и левой зоне.
- Центральная протрузия диска L3/4 без компресии нервного канала.
- Грыжи Шморля в L1/2, L2/3, L3/4, дефект (inferior endplate) диска Т12.
- Позвоночный канал: 15мм (L1/2), 12,5мм L2/3, 9мм L3/4, 13    мм L4/5, 8,5мм L5/S1

*Ж, 34 года, рост 180, вес 66
Предыстория*: впервые грыжа L5/S1 размером 6 мм диагностирована в 2008 г (было серьезное падение с велосипеда двумя годами ранее) на фоне умеренных болей (4 из 10) с иррадиацией в левую ногу. Курс диклофенака боли снял. После этого: годы плавания, йоги и надлежащая гигиена движения, болевые симптомы редкие и незначительные, иррадиации в ногу больше не было. В 2014 контрольное МРТ показало на месте L5/S1 протрузию 4 мм. После этого страх пропал, пришло серьезное увлечение силовыми тренировками.

*Результат*: в начале декабря 2015 умеренные боли в спине с иррадиацией в левую ногу (после становой тяги), МРТ от 20.12.2015 выше.  Прописали обезболивающие, myonal и физиотерапию: вытяжение (на аппарате), токи и прогревание – улучшений не было. 26.12.2015 с утра боль в пояснице усилилась до значительной (8 из 10), в больнице поставили капельницу с обезболивающим, боли ушли через несколько часов (в состоянии покоя). От предложенной операции (микродискэктомии) отказалась. 27.12.2015 сделали эпидуральную инъекцию Depo-Medrol.

С момента острого приступа до сегодняшнего дня (6 недель) расклад следующий:
- Медикаменты: Lyrica 75 mg раз в сутки, с 4-ой недели 25 мг. Обезболивающих не принимаю с момента купирования приступа.
- Физиотерапия: нет
- Прочая терапия: остеопат раз в неделю
- Активность: ходьба, плавание через день (кролль, 20-40 мин), ЛФК дома, щадящая растяжка из положения лежа.
- Боли: нет (ни в поясничном отделе, ни в крестце), периодически ощущения затекших мышц в плечах, пояснице, бедрах.
- Рефлексы: субъективно разницы в силе правой и левой ног нет. Могу встать и пройти на цыпочках и пятках без усилий. Ходьба в первую неделю сильно утомляла мышцы левой ноги (особенно ягодичную и приводящую бедра). Сейчас утомление меньше, но сохраняется.

- *Онемение*: после приступа было легкое онемение (сниженная чувствительность кожи) левой стопы в районе трех внешних пальцев. Однако 7 ней назад зона сниженной чувствительности распространилась практически по всей внешней стороне стопы (до пятки) и в район голени. Мурашек и жжения нет. Болей в спине также нет.

*ВОПРОС*: распространение площади онемения является ли тревожным симптомом? В целом на фоне улучшения самочувствия онемение должно уменьшаться? Бежать к неврологу? Связано ли онемение в принципе с грыжей L5/S1? В общем, паника.


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

*_Марина*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2016)

Невролога всё же посетите.


----------



## _Марина (5 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Невролога всё же посетите.


Спасибо за ответ, Владимир Иванович!
Посетила невролога: рефлексы в районе щиколотки левой ноги таки снижены по причине защемления нерва в поясничном отделе. Рекомендовал увеличить Лирику до 75 мг (возможно, онемение распространилось после снижения дозы). В общем, восстанавливаться дальше и ждать, когда пройдет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Хорошо бы попасть на лечение к врачу мануальной терапии.
Лирику заменить на НПВС (препараты Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибы). 
Добавить миорелаксанты и ингибиторы холинэстеразы.


----------



## _Марина (7 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Хорошо бы попасть на лечение к врачу мануальной терапии.
> Лирику заменить на НПВС (препараты Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибы).
> Добавить миорелаксанты и ингибиторы холинэстеразы.



На мануальную терапию к остеопату хожу раз в неделю. Местного мануальщика тоже пробовала - остеопат лучше идет по ощущениям.
Попробовала в аптеке достать медикаменты - без рецепта тут не дают (я не в россии). Пойду снова к неврологу. Спасибо еще раз за помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Хорошо бы попасть на лечение к врачу мануальной терапии.
> Лирику заменить на НПВС (препараты Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибы).
> Добавить миорелаксанты и ингибиторы холинэстеразы.


Все рекомендации врачей должны быть обсуждены с Вашим лечащим врачем. Самостоятельно лечиться не надо.


----------



## _Марина (23 Фев 2016)

Лечащий врач настаивает на продолжении приема лирики, согласился только снизить с 75 до25 мг
Насколько оправданно было ее назначение изначально, если болей не было уже при выписке, это отдельный вопрос.
Сейчас уже после снижения дозы начались "веселые" ощущения, что же будет при отмене этой дряни.


----------

